

Ask HN: Where are all the front-end devs at? - smcguinness

We have had a posted job for a front-end developer position for some time. We posted it on all the popular job boards but we got very limited applications. Are all the good ones already in jobs they like? Just a hot market with not enough job seekers? So where are they??
======
1123581321
I looked up your jobs page on your site. I liked the page and thought you did
better than average at presenting the job and your company. However, you
presented (in my opinion) two negative points which were requiring both
Backbone and .NET, and requiring participation in 24/7 on-call rotation.

You are looking for a bit of a rare bird. I'm sure others are asking for the
same thing and getting more applicants. Be sure you are comparing yourself
only to them.

------
nhangen
I can't speak to your specific job posting, but I can speak to my own
experience applying for jobs.

Job postings seem to either request mystical abilities, attainable only by the
rockstar ninjas that don't need a job anyway, or have some sort of requirement
that makes the job look like a miserable opportunity.

I suspect that most front end devs make more money working from home freelance
than they do via salaried positions. In that case, why bind yourself to a
salaried job at an office?

As a hiring manager, I feel your pain. I've had a hard time finding and
keeping the good ones because of our old-school office environment. As a job
seeker, I decided to stick to freelance opportunities and networking. I've
landed more gigs by making friends than by sending resumes.

------
46Bit
It's hard to say from so little information. Generally speaking though, if you
know that others are getting applicants then you're probably doing something
wrong in comparison. Look through the /jobs board here for inspiration in that
regard.

Requiring a formal Resume process to apply? Remote working? Relocation
expenses? Too little equity+pay? Not a very interesting job post?

------
factorialboy
Try the following:

* Monthly 'For Hire' threads on HN * HN Jobs * Authentic Jobs * GitHub Jobs

Best of luck!

------
dylanhassinger
Good frontend developers are like unicorns, cuz they need to be comfortable
with both technical and design worlds. I think that's why they are rare.

That said, I'd love to hear more about your position. Hit me up:

<http://dylanhassinger.net>

